# Perfesser Coffee's World of Wonder! (WIP)



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Works in progress:

_Daedalus_ variant ship from about the same time as the _Daedalus_-class ships were in service in the _Trek_ universe:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

More shots:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Reshaping of the Johnny Lightning B9 robot:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Here is my resculpting of the PL Seaview model kit:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Alternate shuttle design based loosely on the cheaper designs proposed by NASA three decades ago:




























As with the other works-in-progress, I used a combination of sculpted epoxy putty and kit and other parts.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

This is a tactical, special ops nuclear submarine with special super-quiet electric motors as well as a more standard screw:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

From _Planet of the Apes_, a kitscratch of the complete landing craft. This is only the top half of it however--an elongation of the portion seen in the first movie creating an intermediate "stage":


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Awesome! You have been VERY busy! I can't pick a project, that is better than another. I like them all. Is the tactical special ops nuclear submarine, in scale with the Seaview? Is the shuttle made from 1/288 scale shuttle parts? I noticed the wires in the Seaview, is that just for the nose window? 

I am going to enjoy seeing how these turn out. You made my weekend!


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

Hey!! It's about time you posted something!! Geeeeze you are a busy guy ... :thumbsup: ..Jeff


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Awesome, Lee! I like all of those, but the Black Sub is my favorite, I think. Looks to be nearly finished, I take it? 

That _Daedalus_ variant is pretty kewel, too. What did you use for the nacelles? Also, is it meant to be to-scale w/the 18" TOS 1701 (i.e. 1/650-ish)? 

Looks like you've definitely got your hands keepin' busy!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Griffworks said:


> Awesome, Lee! I like all of those, but the Black Sub is my favorite, I think. Looks to be nearly finished, I take it?
> 
> That _Daedalus_ variant is pretty kewel, too. What did you use for the nacelles? Also, is it meant to be to-scale w/the 18" TOS 1701 (i.e. 1/650-ish)?
> 
> Looks like you've definitely got your hands keepin' busy!


Thanks, everybody! I only appear to busy. Believe me, it's just an illusion.  

The _Daedalus _was made from the earth globe in the "Space Taxi" and the nacelles were made by combining the end pieces of a PL _STOS 1701 _the SRBs of the 1/288th scale space shuttle kit. The model is meant to be 1/1000th scale.

The sub is nearly finished. It's meant to be a sort of modern tech_ Seaview _going for a squid head rather than a manta-ray look.

I'm probably going to go with a lighter color underneath, probably medium gray with dark gray mottling for camoflouge. The top I want to break up with dark gray mottling as well. 

I'm thinking that such a sub would be electric drive on the main screw as well. Instead of reducing gearing, the reactor would power a generator which would feed the electric motor of the main screw or the two slower, silent "impulse" engines.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Lloyd Collins said:


> Is the tactical special ops nuclear submarine, in scale with the Seaview? Is the shuttle made from 1/288 scale shuttle parts? I noticed the wires in the Seaview, is that just for the nose window?


Yes, sub is in scale with PL _Seaview_.

Yes, shuttle is made with bits from the 1/288th scale model kit.

I hope to have two white LEDs pointing towards the windows at the front of _Seaview_ and, if I can pull it off convincingly, two very small but bright running lights on the sail (red port and green starboard).


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I'd forgotten how ugly some of this stuff must look with the epoxy slopped all over it. The good thing about the Magic Sculpt is that it sands fairly easily and I'll be using sand paper and sanding sponges to even up and smooth things out. 

The sail of the sub was altered by cutting the kit sail down and then filling in around and a little on top with epoxy putty. This sort of Russian style sail is being/has been considered for the latest class of US attack submarine on later built models. 

The front fins/bowplanes were made using the kit sail planes and then filling in in front of them towards the bow with putty to make sort of a net cutter. 

This sub was altered according to my imagination mostly--especially in regards to the external electric motors. I have no idea how practical these may or may not be in the real world but wanted to give it that something extra to distinguish it--just as the _Seaview_ is very distinctive in its design.

The "X" plane configuration of the computer controlled rudder/stern planes area is actually being used by some modern subs, most notably the new hydrogen fuel cell sub the Germans, IIRC, are making. It allows the sub to sit on the bottom of shallow areas with less risk of damage to those control surfaces--a valuable feature for inserting special ops forces near land.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Ugly? It is WIP, and fun to watch!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

What Lloyd said! Plus, a lot of times "ugly" is in the eye of the beholder - sorta like that beauty thing.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Thanks, Lloyd & Jeffrey!

I reckon I'll have to keep that in mind as I toil away.

BTW: I've found that wet sanding is the best procedure with Magic Sculpt. It keeps the dust down (though that's not really bad getting into the air unless it's coming off at a high velocity--the dust is heavier than air and settles pretty quickly).


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Hey Lee, if you're looking for some more accurate "stowed" arms for your JL Robot, go to your local hardware store and look at the 'thread savers" in the nuts&bolts aisle. They come in various sizes, cost next-to-nothing, and look a lot more like the LIS Robot arms when they're retracted then ANY LIS Robot arms so far on any replica. I've got a set scaled to fix my Trendmasters Robot, and am looking for a pair big enough for my Masudaya.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

EXCELLENT idea! I never thought about that as a possibility.

I'm not sure as of yet if I'm having the robot with arms extended or stowed.

The diorama I'm thinking of has two cyclops giants attacking the ship and damaging it and crushing the chariot with Don sticking out of the right rear topside hatch firing a laser rifle while the robot is either inside with arms stowed or is outside attacking the cyclops'.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Can't take credit for that one, Ron Gross tipped me off about them, he used them on his ultimate Masudaya LIS robot on Cult's site. I'm having a hard time finding a pair big enough for my Masudaya, I'm guessing I'd need a pair between 1 1/2"- 2" if anybody's got any of these lying around.

Not sure why, but it seems like every toy and model of the Robots arms look horribly off.

Your other projects are coming along nicely too!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Lee, how about having one Slycop, eating the Robot, with a though ballon over his head, thinking "Munchies, and Crunchies!".  







, OK! Just a though. :freak:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Hmmm! I think I'm picturing that in my head right now. 

Of course, Judy would be a popsicle (_*if *_the cyclops has any appreciation of beauty  )


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Got some sanding and priming done yesterday. Will try to post pics soon.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

You will have fun, fun, fun, until I take your sandpaper away!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Are you saying you're my daddy? 

One more model I've also started priming and sanding is the Seaview that I'm converting into another type of submarine. Should be fun, fun, fun, too!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

More work on the 1/32nd Johnny Lighting conversion:










More work done on phaser IIb (STIII version). The main thing I've been working on is the screw-on barrel that will house the laser unit. (I'll be adding a section to the barrel--made from a flashlight--to make it resemble the STIII prop.) 

The section of PVC coupling behind the barrel/emitter will be blended in with epoxy putty into the proper U-shape. 

The phaser 1B unit is being opened up enough to hold necessary batteries to fire another laser to be inserted there as well:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

The STIII communicators WIP that will accompany the p2B:



















And I just realized that I forgot to get a pic of the starship that I'm finally getting around to finishing up on the paint job.:freak:


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

One rule of Modelling that I live by when I get to this stage."It's gonna look like crap till its done".....Now...I do not mean that your builds look like crap.No not at all.They look great! I espescialy like the Icarus and the Black manta sub.That saying helps to keep me motivated.I really like where you are going with these,Please keep us posted.-Bryan


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

The-Nightsky said:


> One rule of Modelling that I live by when I get to this stage."It's gonna look like crap till its done".....Now...I do not mean that your builds look like crap.No not at all.They look great! I espescialy like the Icarus and the Black manta sub.That saying helps to keep me motivated.I really like where you are going with these,Please keep us posted.-Bryan




You're right. I'll definitely keep that in mind as a motivator. 

I think a lot of mine currently DO look like crap--especially the robot. There're always the sanding-filling-sanding and painting stages to come.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

What Bryan said! 

The Robot reminds me of the statue from the series. I had to buy one on ebay, and have started to do some work. Like you, I cut the arms down. I had thought of turning the arms up, so he would look like he is saying WARNING...you know the rest. But, it looks better cut down. 

Your phaser is coming along real good. Are you going to use a red lazer? 

The communicators are to early to say anything now.....keep at it.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Good Lord! Your a busy guy! Lot's of really great projects! I'm partial to that "Apes" ship myself! Just watched that Mark Walberg ape movie recently....cool stuff!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Thanks, Lloyd!



Lloyd Collins said:


> The Robot reminds me of the statue from the series.


Ha! I hadn't thought about that! Good catch!



> I had to buy one on ebay, and have started to do some work. Like you, I cut the arms down. I had thought of turning the arms up, so he would look like he is saying WARNING...you know the rest. But, it looks better cut down.


At least there's something to work with there. I'm going to be using a magnifying glass after this. The camera can see it better than I can.



> Your phaser is coming along real good. Are you going to use a red laser?


Yep--just going to use a couple of red laser pointers. I may use a sound effects card from one of the ST:TNG phasers.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Tim Nolan said:


> Good Lord! You're a busy guy! Lot's of really great projects! I'm partial to that "Apes" ship myself! Just watched that Mark Walberg ape movie recently....cool stuff!


Thanks! I've actually made some progress on the Icarus but am rethinking the way I'll mate it to the landing module.


----------



## srspicer (Oct 14, 2007)

I like the Daedalus work up, lets see more please!:thumbsup:

Scott


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

srspicer said:


> I like the Daedalus work up, lets see more please!:thumbsup:
> 
> Scott


That reminds me: I put that aside to give a primer coat--added quite a bit of structure to it--and have forgotten it. It should have been painted up by now:freak:

I'll grab it this evening (if I can remember! :drunk: )


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Remember? NO! The paint and thinner has killed to many brain cells....what was I talking about....


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Lloyd Collins said:


> Remember? NO! The paint and thinner has killed to many brain cells....what was I talking about....


I agree with whatever it was you were talking about in response to something I posted


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I've got to put a coat of primer on about ten models so I hope to have an update in a few days with lots o' photongraphs. :wave:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I don't want no 2009 model news in 2010. Finish by Dec.31, or else!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

What Lloyd said! 

:ducks:

.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I'm screwed. 

I've got to have a decently warm day to do the painting. Maybe this afternoon if it warms up and doesn't rain. That's the problem in the winter, as soon as it starts to get nice, it rains and turns cold.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

You got that right! 
I mean the weather. 
We need a paint booth of some kind. Or at least an environmental suit.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Batplane done as an actual plane might look on the runway.

Heavily modified Mars rocket.

Romulan BOP converted from the toy.

PDM model of the tricorder that has been heavily modified.

Phase II version of phaser to have phaser one interchangeable with the other type IIB version as well as the TOS version.

Viking ship primered.

Tactical assault nuclear submarine made to also act as a landing craft for insertion of marines and seals.

Domed moon station. 

Phaser one from the IIb and the TOS version to be converted with electronics and lasers.

TOS phaser power packs from 23rd century kit and AA version.

Daedalus style starship variation.

Space shuttles of various styles.

TOS destroyer starship.

Update on some ongoing projects:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Will they be finished this month?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

One will.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

You have got about as many as I do that I have started. It is hard to finish one, if you have more ideas that you want to make.


----------

